# PC vom Stromnetz trennen?



## ReNeY (30. April 2008)

hätte da mal eine Frage.

Also bisher habe ich immer meinen PC nach Gebrauch auch vom Stromnetz getrennt und wenn ich wieder an den PC ran möchte natürlich wieder Stromnetz ran.

Also ich schalte meinen PC hinten am NT aus und nach an der Steckerleiste.

Ist sowas Vorteilhaft für den PC oder eher schlecht für den PC??

MFG


----------



## Fifadoc (30. April 2008)

dem PC selbst dürfte das ziemlich egal sein. lediglich deine stromrechnung freut sich, da er dann im standby keinen saft zieht.
aber eins von beidem würde ausreichen. ich schalte bei mir nur die steckerleiste aus.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

Sowas tut dem Netzteil nicht allzu gut. Nach 3 Jahren kann es sein, dass es einfach nicht mehr anspringen will, wegen der häufigen stromlosen Zeit.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. April 2008)

ich hab grad keine genauen zahlen, aber wenn das netzteil nicht grad 150 gekostet hat, rechnet sich das ausschalten sicher schon.
außerdem geht PC hardware auch so nach 3 Jahren manchmal kaputt oO


----------



## Pokerclock (30. April 2008)

Dazu kann ich sagen, dass sich bei mir und bei einem Freund zusammen zwei Fernseh-Netzteile verabschiedet haben, bzw. massive "Startschwierigkeiten" aufweisen.

Die Probleme traten rund 6 bis 12 Monate nach der Verwendung der Steckdosenleistenmethode an. Ob diese Probleme jetzt mit dem radikalen trennen per Steckdosenleiste zusammenhängen oder nicht kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber es ist plausibel wenn man die Entwicklung und die Zeitpunkte sieht.


----------



## ReNeY (30. April 2008)

also Hardware geht kaputt aber andere Seite man spart Strom?


----------



## Janny (30. April 2008)

vielleicht geht Hardware kaputt, muss nicht sein. 
aber Stromsparen tuhst du aufjeden fall.


----------



## ReNeY (30. April 2008)

also ist das eine schlecht und gut und das andere auch.... hmmm wenn dann nur am NT ausschalten oder an der Steckerleiste??


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

Beides ist schädlich.


----------



## Janny (30. April 2008)

Was hast du den für ein Netzteil?
wenn das nur so eins für 30-50 ist, und das dan nach 3 Jahren kaputt geht, weil du es jeden abend vom Strom trennst, dan Sparste auf alle fälle was.


----------



## exa (30. April 2008)

ob du am stecker oder am nt ausschaltest is vollkommen latte, beides hat genau die selbe wirkung

ich hatte noch nie probs und machs jetz seit 5 jahren...


----------



## der_schnitter (30. April 2008)

Ich hatte auch noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Steckdosenleiste am PC.Hatte nen Windows 98er von Aldi (=nicht unbedingt gutes Netzteil ) und den jeden Tag an der Steckdosenleiste ausgemacht und da hat nie was gemeckert.Also normal kannste das ruhig und guten Gewissens machen...


----------



## MrMorse (30. April 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Beides ist schädlich.



Nach Deiner Meinung gehen also robuste Geräte kaputt, wenn man deren ureigensten Fähigkeiten benutzt 

Ein PC kann ohne weiteres vom Strom getrennt werden. Ohne dass irgendwas Schaden nimmt. Dazu sind Schalter nunmal da. Und ein NT hat einen Schalter.

Was im Laufe der Zeit Schaden nehmen kann, sind mechaniche Teile beim 'Anfahren' (z.B. HDDs, Lüfter).
Da ist es gesünder, diese 24/7 laufen zu lassen. Aber wer tut das schon...

BTW:
NT-Schalter UND Steckdosenleiste ist doppelt-gemoppelt. Einer reicht. Ausser Du hast an der Steckdose noch mehr Verbraucher.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

Pfff, auch für 30-50 gibts Markennetzteile.

Weder am Preis noch an der Marke lässt sich die Haltbarkeit festmachen; der Effekt tritt bei jedem Netzteil auf (s. Pokerclock).

Morse: Zu komisch, dass bei mir einige NTs unbrauchbar wurden, wegen den ständigen Schalteraktionen...


----------



## MrMorse (30. April 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Morse: Zu komisch, dass bei mir einige NTs unbrauchbar wurden, wegen den ständigen Schalteraktionen...



Siehst Du, das ist der Unterschied:
Ich habe immer noch meine NTs von vor 6 Jahren (Antec, BeQuiet), die nach täglichem Abschalten immer noch tadellos funktionieren (4 PCs).

Aber gut, ich respektiere Deine Erfahrungen. Meine sind eben anders.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. April 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Pfff, auch für 30-50 gibts Markennetzteile.
> 
> Weder am Preis noch an der Marke lässt sich die Haltbarkeit festmachen; der Effekt tritt bei jedem Netzteil auf (s. Pokerclock).
> 
> Morse: Zu komisch, dass bei mir einige NTs unbrauchbar wurden, wegen den ständigen Schalteraktionen...



woher willst du wissen ob sie wegen des Ausschaltens kaputt gegangen sind?


----------



## MrMorse (30. April 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen ob sie wegen des Ausschaltens kaputt gegangen sind?



Visionen... Beweisbar ist es nicht, genauso wenig, wie das Gegenteil.

Wenn ihm zwei NTs kaputt gegangen sind, kann es durchaus durch AN/AUS geschehen sein. Etwa wenn die Spannung bei ihm im Wohngebiet an der obersten Toleranzgrenze von 240V liegt.
Keine Frage, kann passieren.
Aber er sollte es nicht komplett verallgemeinern, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass es immer und überall so ist.


----------



## Marbus16 (30. April 2008)

Es ist ja nicht nur hier zuhause passiert, auch Netzteile bei Bekannten im städtischen Umfeld zeigten solche Erscheinungen.


----------



## MrMorse (30. April 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur hier zuhause passiert, auch Netzteile bei Bekannten im städtischen Umfeld zeigten solche Erscheinungen.



Dann würde ich mich mal mit den Stadtwerken/Stromlieferant in Verbindung setzen. Schildere Dein Problem und ob sie sich das erklären können. Wenn nicht, frage nach Möglichkeiten, sowas zu verhindern.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. April 2008)

also ich kann hier auch die vorherrschende erfahrung bestätigen:
ich schalte sämtliche PCs in 4 verschiedenen städten seit 4 jahren mit leiste aus und das einzig kaputte netzteil ist durchgebrannt!!!

alle anderen laufen weiterhin problemlos...


----------



## teh kakajwow (1. Mai 2008)

Jo also das mit dem Ausschalten kapputt gehen ist quatsch! Also solange man den PC ordentlich herunterfährt und DANNACH ihn über der Steckerleiste nimmt dieser auch keinen Schaden. Das einzige was "Schaden" nehmen kann ist die BIOS-Batterie. Bei schlechten Boards sind diese ruck-zuck leer, wenn man sie ständig vom Strom nimmt. Aber es ist klar, dass wenn ich einen PC vom Strom trenne, zum Beispiel; während er gerade von der Festplatte bootet, es nicht gerade gesund ist.
MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Mai 2008)

Also an PC-Netzteilen konnte ich bis jetzt noch keine Ausfallerscheinungen feststellen, die von der Benutzung einer Steckdosenleiste herkommen. Als ich das zum ersten mal geplant hatte Steckdosenleisten zu gebrauchen, hatte ich auch bedenken mit der BIOS-Batterie.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Was die Fernseher angeht, waren beides Röhrenfernseher. Hatten sich mit Bildröhrenfehlern zunächst bemerkbar gemacht. (Korona-Effekt, glaube das nennt man so, massiv erhöhte Helligkeitswerte, Bildbeschneidung)

Bis das NT (nicht die Röhre) zu Surren anfing, Der Eine hat irgendwann nichts mehr angezeigt. Der Andere geht noch. Hab kein Geld für den Neuen. Wie gesagt es gibt Anzeichen, dass die radikale Stromkappung, dran schuld sein könnte.


----------



## MrMorse (1. Mai 2008)

Die Biosbatterie wechsel ich einmal in der ca. 3-jährigen Nutzungszeit.
Die Kosten halten sich in Grenzen.
Ob sie länger halten würde, wenn ich den PC auf Dauerstrom lasse, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Fifadoc (1. Mai 2008)

also wenn die batterie das einzige "opfer" des abschaltens ist, dann ist der strom deutlich teurer als ne neue Batterie ^^


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also an PC-Netzteilen konnte ich bis jetzt noch keine Ausfallerscheinungen feststellen, die von der Benutzung einer Steckdosenleiste herkommen. Als ich das zum ersten mal geplant hatte Steckdosenleisten zu gebrauchen, hatte ich auch bedenken mit der BIOS-Batterie.
> 
> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> ...



mir ist die bios batterie nach 4 jahren hops gegeangen, ungewöhnlich kurz, aber das nehm ich gern in kauf... schließlich kostet die vllt ma 2,50 oder so...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Mai 2008)

Bis jetzt musste ich bei meinen Rechnern noch kein einziges Mal die Batterie wechseln. Die in meinem Zweitrechner arbeitet schon seit 7 Jahren. Ohne Probleme. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die erst seit rund einem Jahr mit Steckdosenleisten konfrontiert wird. Davor lief immer Stand-By.


----------



## ReNeY (1. Mai 2008)

Also im Moment benutze ich ein 400 Watt HEC NT, also kein bulls*it.... sont habe ich noch ein neues Thermaltake Pure Power 460 Watt, was ich aber erstmal nicht einbauen will.

Hmm als ich nur mal so die Bios Batterie raus genommen hatte und sie an einen Batterie Messer gehalten hatte, habe ich was sehr komisches beobachtet.

Es wurde am Anfang angezeigt das sie ganz voll ist, nur innerhalb 10 Sek. ist der Zeiger auf Low gegangen, bei anderen normalen Batterien ist das natürlich nicht... da frag ich mich ob das Normal sei.... denn das MoBo läuft jetzt vllt seit 3 Wochen


----------



## MrMorse (1. Mai 2008)

ReNeY schrieb:


> Es wurde am Anfang angezeigt das sie ganz voll ist, nur innerhalb 10 Sek. ist der Zeiger auf Low gegangen, bei anderen normalen Batterien ist das natürlich nicht... da frag ich mich ob das Normal sei.... denn das MoBo läuft jetzt vllt seit 3 Wochen



Nein, das ist nicht 'normal', sondern ein Anzeichen für eine leere Batterie. Durch das Laufen des PCs wird sie immer wieder ein wenig aufgeladen. Unter Last (also z.B. beim längerem beanspruchen mit einem Messgerät) geht sie in die Knie.

Wenn sie nicht mal mehr die Restspannung halten kann, wird der PC ab und an mal ein paar Bioseinstellungen verlieren .

Tausche sie aus.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Mai 2008)

Ich schalte schon seit gut sieben Jahren immer meinen Rechner mit eingeschaltetem Netzteil an der Steckerleiste aus. Seit all den Jahren ist mir bisher kein einziges Netzteil deswegen um die Ohren geflogen. 

Höchstens hat sich in der Zeit mal ein Mainboard verabschiedet, weil ein Kondensator zu suppen begann. Das ist aber eine andere Geschichte.

Der Umwelt zuliebe trennt ihr eure Rechner einfach bei Nichtgebrauch physisch, also mit einem Schalter wie einer Steckerleiste etc. vom Netz. Heutige Netzteile werden das abrupte Ausschalten schon verkraften.


----------



## Friday (5. Mai 2008)

Bei PC-Netzteilen handelt es sich um primärgetaktete Schaltnetzteile.
Wenn eine passive PFC eingebaut ist, dann gibt es eine Spule in der Eingangsstufe. Wie vielleicht einige aus dem Physikunterricht noch wissen, ist es nicht möglich, den Stromfluß durch eine Spule plötzlich zu unterbrechen. Wenn man das zum Beispiel mit einer Steckdosenleiste versucht, dann entsteht dadurch ein Spannungsimpuls, der wesentlich höher als die üblichen 230VAC sein kann. Die Spannungshöhe ist von der Stromhöhe und von Ausschaltaugenblick abhängig.
Wenn ich nun in der Steckdosenleiste mehrere Geräte stecken habe, dann werden die alle diesen Spannungsimpuls abbekommen und ein Gerät stirbt als erstes.

Daher der Rat: Wenn das Netzteil abgeschaltet werden soll, dann ist die Verwendung des Geräteschalters gefahrloser als die Verwendung der Steckdosenleiste. Wenn die Steckdosenleiste verwendet werden soll, dann soll es eine Steckdosenleiste mit integriertem Überspannungsschutz sein zur Begrenzung des eben geschilderten Effektes.

Ergänzung: Diesen Überspannungsimpuls gibt es nicht nur bei der passiven pfc, nur ist er dort schön anschaulich zu erklären.


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Mai 2008)

hier mal eine weitere Info, die ich gestern abend rausgefunden habe:

Es ist sehr sinnvoll den PC über eine Steckerleiste abzuschalten!

Ich hab einfach mal einen Strom-Messer an den PC gehängt. Sofern das Netzteil angeschaltet ist, zieht der PC auch bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner etwa 18-20W.
Überrascht war ich dann, als ich das netzteil angeschaltet habe. Denn dann zog der PC immer noch 16W.
Und mein Netzteil ist ein CoolerMaster also auch nicht Noname. Wer also wirklich strom sparen will, kommt um eine Steckerleiste gar nicht herum.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Wenn die Steckdosenleiste verwendet werden soll, dann soll es eine Steckdosenleiste mit integriertem Überspannungsschutz sein zur Begrenzung des eben geschilderten Effektes.



Richtig, das hatte ich als wichtigen Punkt vergessen zu erwähnen. Danke.

*Fifadoc*: Nutze die Ausrufezeichen bitte sinnvoll und nicht bei fast jedem Satzende im Übermaß. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Mai 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> *Fifadoc*: Nutze die Ausrufezeichen bitte sinnvoll und nicht bei fast jedem Satzende im Übermaß. Vielen Dank.



Jawohl, habe meinen kreativen Einsatz der deutschen Satzzeichen schon zugunsten des sprachlichen Niveaus des Forums geändert. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, falls meine Überschwänglichkeit die Lesbarkeit und den Inhalt des Beitrages beeinträchtigt haben sollten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Jawohl, habe meinen kreativen Einsatz der deutschen Satzzeichen schon zugunsten des sprachlichen Niveaus des Forums geändert. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, falls meine Überschwänglichkeit die Lesbarkeit und den Inhalt des Beitrages beeinträchtigt haben sollten.



Passt schon. Es schmerzt nur manchmal in den Augen, wenn sich Ausrufezeichen so eng aneinander reihen und noch häufiger vorkommen, als sie sollten. Wenn du etwas Satzzeichenfrei ausdrücken möchtest, haben wir ein großes Sortiment an Emoticons in bunt  Viel Spaß noch weiterhin im Forum.

Nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## ReNeY (5. Mai 2008)

also einfach Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz.

PC aus, NT aus und dann Steckerleiste aus. Wenn ich des jetzt richtig verstanden habe, also wenn man Strom sparen will aber nicht die Hardware kaputt machen möchte.


----------



## Friday (5. Mai 2008)

So ist es in jedem Fall praktisch risikolos. Ich wäre allerdings zu faul dazu.


----------



## MrMorse (5. Mai 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> So ist es in jedem Fall praktisch risikolos. Ich wäre allerdings zu faul dazu.


ich wusste, dass Du mein Halbwissen so nicht stehen lassen darfst (und sollst) 
Danke für Deine Ausführungen...auf Dich ist verlass...und schön, dass es Dich noch gibt...


----------



## Friday (6. Mai 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht 'normal', sondern ein Anzeichen für eine leere Batterie. Durch das Laufen des PCs wird sie immer wieder ein wenig aufgeladen. Unter Last (also z.B. beim längerem beanspruchen mit einem Messgerät) geht sie in die Knie.


Die Batterie wird nicht wirklich wieder geladen wenn der PC ein ist. Es wird nur während des Betriebes des Rechners die Last von der Batterie genommen, so daß sie sich etwas erholt und für einen Moment wieder etwas mehr Leistung bringen kann.

Übrigens Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## DrHouse (7. Mai 2008)

Ich mach das jetzt seit knapp 8 Monaten mit einer Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste (nettes Wort  ). Bisher lief alles tadellos. Ich denke, ein Überspannungsschutz ist aber generell sehr gut, um bei angeschaltetem PC die teuren Komponenten zu schützen. Darüber hinaus ist es eh sinnvoll, ein Netzteil im mittleren Preissegment zu kaufen, denn wenn das 250 Euro Netzteil dahin ist (egal was auch immer nun die Ursache dafür ist), dann ist das Geschrei groß...


----------



## MrMorse (7. Mai 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Die Batterie wird nicht wirklich wieder geladen wenn der PC ein ist. Es wird nur während des Betriebes des Rechners die Last von der Batterie genommen, so daß sie sich etwas erholt und für einen Moment wieder etwas mehr Leistung bringen kann.



Ich hatte vor ca. 1 Jahr immer wieder diese 'Checksum error' beim Starten meines alten Sockel-A-MBs.
Batterie nachgemessen: 0,8V 
Ja, richtig gelesen. War also kein Wunder, dass das MB im 'AUS'-Zustand seine Einstellungen verlor.
Bis zur neuen Batterie waren noch ein paar Tage.
Ich habe also den PC zwar ausgemacht, aber am Strom gelassen. Kein Problem, er startete immer.
Den PC mal 2 Stunden vom Strom genommen: PC startet.
Erst über Nacht war kein Start mehr möglich.
Deshalb meine Annahme, dass die BAT immer ein wenig geladen wird


----------



## Friday (7. Mai 2008)

Da ist normalerweise eine Diode zwischen die das Aufladen verhindert.
Die Diode hat dann eine Durchlasspannung von so etwa 0,3V, so daß 0,8V - 0,3V = 0,5V eigentlich noch funktionieren könnte.
Das ist bei der Sollspannung von 3V natürlich sowieso nur eine theoretische Betrachtung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2008)

es gibt netzteilserien (deren preise im 3 stelligen bereich liegen/lagen), von denen dutzende fälle vorzeitiger ausfälle (<1jahr) bei betrieb mit steckdosenleiste bekannt ist, die ohne nicht auftraten - den effekt gibt es also auf alle fälle.
ausschalten nach runterfahren sollte dabei aber weniger das problem sein, sondern einschalten unmittelbar nach dem einschalten.
einige geräte haben einfach probleme mit kaltstarts und verschleißen dadurch deutlich schneller - wer das verhindern will, lässt das netzteil entweder im standby "warm"bleiben oder gibt ihm ne halbe stunde zeit zwischen wiederherstellung der stromversorgung und starten des rechners.

20w sind übrigens ziemlich viel stromverbrauch in "ausgeschaltetem" zustand, gibt genug netzteil, die auf unter 10w kommen.


----------

